# Lloyds Registers and Kelly Boats



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All;

I am trying to fill information for The FLEETLIST for a John Kelly Shipping Co., Belfast. Better know as The Kelly Coal Boats around Ireland.

The "Port of Southampton" has a fantastic site, and includes online Lloyds Ship Registers beginning with the 1937 Issue. 1930-1936 Issues are shown too, but not online at this time. These have been simply wonderful for filling in the specs of those ships that survived to that time. So many of the other vessels were lost in WW I or through various mishaps and or scrapping before that time, and I am trying to chase down the specs for these vessels.

I am wondering if any of our members might know of other Lloyds that are online, and from an earlier period. Say WW I Period, and some from the 1920s?

The information I try to have for each entry is as below example. If anyone might know of another source. If any might fill in some of the blanks for below list this would be most appreciated. Any info would be most welcomed.
Cheers,
Rory

K051 TORYISLAND	1909 Cochrane, Selby 300g 110n 135'0 Lpp	23'1 B 9'3 D [2cyl CP 17". 36" - 24"] 130psi 62rhp Wrecked & blew up Irvine Harbour 14.4.49



*SUSANNAH KELLY* 1890 <>	McIlwaine MacColl , Belfast	<>	Foundered 12m NE Black Head ov Ayr - Belfast 16.06.1897
*CLINT* 1896 <>	John Fullerton & Co., Paisley	<>	Foundered SE of Montrose 16.031927 ov Montrose-Weymouth
*W.M.BARKLEY* 1898 <>	Ailsa SB Co., Troon	<>	sm/t 7nm E Kish LV 12.10.17 (4*)
*THEORY* 1894 <>	McIlwaine MacColl , Belfast*	<>	collision off Foreland Point 18.12.19
*CRAIGAVAD* 1892	ex VOLNEY	<>	Harvey, Hayle	<>	Wrecked Mouth R. Bann 15.03.1917 ov Liverpool-Coleraine
*CULTRA* 1884	ex THEME. ex VOLANTE	<>	McIlwaine Lewis, Belfast	<>	Wrecked Torlinn Point South Arran 21.1.32 ov Belfast-Glasgow
*CASTLEREAGH* 1898	ex FIRTH FISHER	<>	John Fullerton & Co., Paisley	<>	Missing Prawle Point 22.2.25 ov Ayr-Shoreham
*CORRIB* 1914 <>	Murdoch & Murray, Port Glasgow	<>	Wrecked - W Tory Is 07.09.1921 ov Ballina-Ayr
*FISHERTON* 1880	ex STANLEY. ex FLAMER. r/n SILBA	<>	Napier, Govan	<>	Went missing 05.12.1921 ov Seaham for Lerwick
*ACHILL* 1890	ex LAVINIA	<>	Ailsa SB Co., Troon	<>	Founderd Gulf of Bothnia 06.08.1933 ov Danzig-Skelleftea
*AILSA* 1894 <>	Ailsa SB Co., Troon	<>	B/U Port Glasgow 1933
*BANTRY* 1904	ex ROSSBANK. ex WESTFORD	<>	Murdoch & Murray, Port Glasgow	<>	Collision 50.36N/00.46W 25.03.1934 ov London-Poole
*ARANISLAND* 1895	ex DONEGAL CASTLE	<>	John Shearer & Son, Kelvinhaugh, Glasgow	<>	Scrapped. Port Glasgow 1932
*CAMLOUGH* 1920 <>	Simons, Renfrew, Glasgow	<>	Wrecked in tow Monreith 14.01.1932 Birkenhead-Belfast coal
*CAUSEWAY* 1894	ex SOUND FISHER	<>	Ailsa SB Co., Troon	<>	B/U Port Glasgow 11.5.33
*COALISLAND* 1921 <>	A. Hall, Aberdeen	<>	wrecked Pennysarock. Sanda 22.1.25 
*CASTLEISLAND* 1922 <>	A. Hall, Aberdeen	<>	wrecked Belfast Lough 9.11.23
*CHEVIOT* 1891 <>	Wood Skinner, Bill Quay	<>	B/U Glasgow 1933 
*CHASMOOR* 1917	ex ZEERAAF. ex POORTVLIET	<>	Smit, J.& K., Krimpen a/d Lek	<>	wrecked off Bishop Rock 6.5.36


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Rory,
I guess the first question is, just where were they registered?
I assume Belfast?
Try the
Public record Office of Northern Ireland,
66 Balmoral Avenue,
Belfast BT9 6NY
http://prpni.nics.gov.uk
email 
proni"AT"dccalni"DOT"gov"DOT"uk
They have Registers for Belfast 1894-1994
with some ship's papers for that period.
Most Records Offices now offer at a reasonable 
cost a search and copy service.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Raymond;
I wish we had the Library System available over here for shipping matters that the UK has. The Maritime Museum in Liverpool gives a pdf listing for libraries in the UK with holdings for Lloyds Registers, and it is incredible just to see how many there are.

I'm sure we have some here too, but I can't seem to find any off the East Coast at present.
Cheers,
Rory


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

It used to be extremely hard to get information, except by actually visiting the record office, or paying an arm and a leg to get possibly doubtful results by employing someone to do it, Now the offices are only too ready to help and give really intelligent answers. It should not take a great deal for anyone to sift through the Shipping Registers for the dates you have and to come up with all the entries you need. Much easier to tackle it that way, I feel.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, 
Below from the Mariners L site. There are also copies in Ottawa if thats nearer
regards
Roger

USA 
Maine Maritime Academy 
Nutting Memorial Library 
Box C-1 
Castine 
Maine 04420 

Collection: 1764 to date, incomplete 
...................................................................... 
The Mariner's Museum 
Newport News 
Virginia 23606 

Collection: 1764 to date, incomplete 
........................................................................ 
Smithsonian Institution National Museum of History & Technology 
Washington DC 20560 
Marine Transportation Section of the Division of Transportation 

Collection: 1834 to date, incomplete 
........................................................................ 
Government of the USA 
Department of Transportation 
Rooms 2122 & 2123 
Nassif Building 
Maritime Administration 
400, 7th Street South West 
Washington DC 20590 
.................................................................. 
US Navy Historical Center 
Washington Navy Yard 
Washington, D.C. 

Collection: c. 1860 to the present day. 
................................................................. 

US Institutions which hold some Registers. 

To find the libraries - http://staffweb.library.vanderbilt.edu/breeding/libwebcats.html 

Arizona - Arizona State University 
California - San Francisco Public Library 
- Huntington Library Art Gallery and Gardens. 
- University of California, San Diego. 
- Stanford University. 
Connecticut - Connecticut State Library. 
Delaware - University of Delaware. 
Florida - University of Florida. 
- Miami-Dade Public Library. 
Illinois - Illinois State University. 
Indiana - Indiana University. 
Kansas - University of Kansas 
Kentucky - University of Louisville. 
Louisiana - Tulane University. 
Maine - University of Southern Maine at Portland. 
Maryland - John Hopkins University 
- US Naval Academy. 
- University of Baltimore. 
Massachusetts - Boston Public Library 
- Massachusetts Maritime Academy, Hurley Library. 
- Harvard University. 
- Massachusetts Institute of Technology. 
- Amherst College. 
Michigan - Michigan State University. 
- Wayne State University. 
- Detroit Public Library. 
Nebraska - University of Nebraska at Lincoln. 
New Jersey - Rider University Library. 
- Plaifield Public Library. 
New York - New York State Library. 
- Buffalo & Erie County Public Library. 
- Rochester Regional Library Coun. 
- Suny Maritime College Library. 
- University of Rochester. 
North Carolina - Davidson College. 
Ohio - Bowling Green State University. 
- Miami University. 
- Western RSV Historical Society Library. 
- Ohio State University. 
Oregon - Multnomah County Library. 
Pennsylvania - Independence Seaport Museum. 
- State Library of Pennsylvania. 
- Erie County Historical Society. 
- Pennsylvania State University. 
- Villanova Law Library. 
- Lafayette College. 
Rhode Island - Brown University. 
- Rhode Island College. 
- Providence Public Library. 
South Carolina - University of South Carolina. 


San Francisco - J. Porter Shaw Library, 
San Francisco Maritime Museum, 
Ft Mason Center, Bldg E, 
San Francisco CA 94124.

Part of the US Park Nat'l Service, they have a very large collection of vessel registers, including, Lloyd's thru the 1990's???? The Librarians name is David Hull. I believe his email address is [email protected] or [email protected]
Tennessee - Tennessee Tech.University. 
Texas - Texas Tech.University. 

- A&M University at Galveston. 
Utah - Brigham Young University Library. 
Virginia - Virginia Commonwealth University. 
- College of William & Mary. 
Washington - Highline Community College Library. 
Wisconsin - University of Wisconsin, Madison General Library System. 


Some of the above information was taken from the website of Lloyd’s Register of Shipping http://www.lr.org/information/index.html with their kind permission.


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks again Roger and Raymond.
That is quite a list, and I see our Multonomah County Library in Portland is there too. Will have to give them a call to see what they might have.
Cheers,
Rory


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi again Roger and all;

Well I did contack Multonam County Library, but I am as confused as ever. There seems to be a host of publications listed under Lloyd's Register. Exactly what [or rather Which] publication am I looking for to obtain what is shown on The Port of Southampton Site?

The Port of Southampton has the following site. What exactly is the name f The Lloyd's publication used there. Would it have had the same name in 1910?, 1920?

_Welcome to the site PortCities Southampton - www.plimsoll.org - has digitised pages from Lloyd's Register of Ships from 1930 to 1945. You can search key data fields including ship name, year of build, weight and any former names of the vessel concerned. Search using the box below or read more about how the site was put together._


from MULTONOMAH Co. LIBRARY
_""""""""""Thank you for writing in. In looking at the library's catalog we have the following 12 titles from Lloyd's Register of Shipping:

Register of ships. 
London : Lloyd's Register of Shipping, c1966-v. ; 30 cm.
R- 387 L79 

Committee list, staff list and addresses of offices. 
London : Lloyd's Register of Shipping,v. ; 30 cm.
R- 387 L793 

*Lloyd's register of shipping. List of shipowners. 
London : Lloyd's Register of Shipping,v. ; 30 cm.
R- 387 L79a 

*List of shipowners, managers & managing agents / Lloyds Register of Shipping. 
London : The Register, c1995-v. ; 30 cm.
R- 387 L79L 

Report of the society's operations during the year ... / Lloyd's Register of Shipping. Lloyd's Register of Shipping (Firm : 1914- )
London : The Register, 1914-v. ; 26 cm.
R- 387 L79r 

Register of ships: subsidiary sections. Lloyd's Register of Shipping (Firm : 1914- )
[London] Lloyd's Register of Shipping.v. 29 cm.
R- 387 L79rs 

Statistical tables. Lloyd's Register of Shipping (Firm : 1914- )
London.29 cm.
R- 387 L79s 

World fleet statistics as at 31 December ... 
London : Lloyd's Register of Shipping,v. ; 30 cm.
R- 387 L79w 

World casualty statistics / [Lloyd's Register]. 
London : Lloyd's Register of Shipping, c1996-v. ; 30 cm.
R- 387 L79wc 

Rules & regulations for the construction and classification of wood vessels. Lloyd's Register of Shipping (Firm : 1914- )
[London : Lloyds, c1916]1 v. : ill.
R- 623.8 L79r 

Rules and regulations for the construction and classification of yachts. Lloyd's Register of Shipping (Firm : 1914- )
London, 1963-69 [v. 1, 1966]3 v. diagrs., tables.
R- 623.8 L79rc 

Register of offshore units, submersibles & diving systems. 
London, England : Lloyd's Register of Shipping, c1977-v. ; 29 cm.
R- 623.9 R337 

[the above found at http://catalog.multcolib.org/search...g&searchscope=1&sortdropdown=-&submit=Search]

It sounds like you are most interested in the "Lloyd's register of shipping. List of shipowners" [R- 387 L79a] which was continued by the title "List of shipowners, managers & managing agents" [R- 387 L79L]. For those two titles we have the following years (the dates are given at the end of the Call #):""""""""""_


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Clint was a Kelly ship?*

Dear Rory,
I am very interested that you list "Clint" in your search for John Kelly ships. The information I have is that she was built for John Pattinson & Son of Whitehaven, but was re-registered in Belfast in March 1908. Was that when she was bought by Kelly?
She was again re-registered to Wexford owners in January 1921, and in December 1923 was bought by J. M. Piggins of Montrose.
Best wishes.
Scurdie


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Scurdie said:


> Dear Rory,
> I am very interested that you list "Clint" in your search for John Kelly ships. The information I have is that she was built for John Pattinson & Son of Whitehaven, but was re-registered in Belfast in March 1908. Was that when she was bought by Kelly?
> She was again re-registered to Wexford owners in January 1921, and in December 1923 was bought by J. M. Piggins of Montrose.
> Best wishes.
> Scurdie


For those interested a fully illustrated A4 hardback 128 page book on the Kelly Group fleets is to be published by The World Ship Society later this year.

Ships will be detailed similar to below:-

CLINT (1908 – 1909)
O.N. 102464. 215g. 32n. 125.0 x 20.0 x 9.0 feet.
C.2-cyl. (16” & 32” x 24”) engine made by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow. 43 NHP.

26.6.1896: Launched by J. Fullerton & Company, Paisley (Yard No. 132), for J. Pattinson & Sons, Whitehaven. 

7.1896: Completed. 

1908: Purchased by Mrs Susannah Kelly, (Samuel Kelly, manager). 

1909: Sold to Thomas Wilson, Belfast. 

1910: Sold to Wilson & Reid, Belfast. 

1913: Sold to Wm. Rainey & Hugh Hall, Larne. 

1920: Sold to Clint Steamship Company Ltd., (Wm. Rainey, manager), Larne. 

1920: Sold to F. O’Connor & Company, Wexford. 

1921: Sold to J. D’Arcy, Wexford. 

1921: Sold to M. J. O’Connor & J. D’Arcy, Wexford. 

1922: Sold to the Wexford Steamship Company Ltd. 

1924: Sold to J. M. Piggins, Montrose. 

16.3.1927: Whilst on a voyage from Montrose to Weymouth, with a cargo of potatoes, foundered S. E. of Montrose.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

BillH, many thanks. That's certainly a detailed history! An unusually dense sequence of owners, but some seem to be "within the family" as it were. All I can add is that Clint sank around 0020 on the date given, but the crew of 6 including Captain Harry L. Godsman were happily rescued by ss Dunscore, which had left Montrose shortly after Clint. For a painting of Clint, see the Maritime Art gallery on this site.


----------

